# Delete old Titanium Backup folder



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm going to install Titanium. I want to know if it will be OK to delete the backup folder from a previous installation first. It seems like it would be but I want to make sure. I don't want it to reinstall all of the apps I had on my last rom.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya your fine. U can do whatever u want that folder. The app recreates it anytime u run the app if it doesn't exist

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

